# VIP 922 mapping locals



## mgoodell (Apr 19, 2010)

Can the VIP 922 remap locals. We have the guide for the Bluefield, WV stations but they are not being mapped to the ota channels


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

mgoodell said:


> Can the VIP 922 remap locals. We have the guide for the Bluefield, WV stations but they are not being mapped to the ota channels


They are in Houston so, yeah.


----------



## mgoodell (Apr 19, 2010)

Is there setup that is needed on the vip922; I have been told by a csr that it was not yet available on a vip922


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

mgoodell said:


> Is there setup that is needed on the vip922; I have been told by a csr that it was not yet available on a vip922


As soon as I turned mine on the locals appeared at their mapped channels i.e.; Houston Channel 2 was on channel 2, Channel 8 was on channel 8 etc. After I scanned the OTA they appeared and after a period of time for the guide to update there was EPG information for the OTA channels.


----------

